# Protein Shakes(Whey Protein) Workouts



## YrMyKnight (Mar 10, 2012)

Hey forumers.
Besides cubing,I've been working out lately. 
I'm 15 years old,5'6 and doing all kinds of exercise.

Lifting weights
Push ups
Sit-ups
Crunches
Squats
Pull-ups
Bicep Curls
Tricep Curls

And I was wondering if I should take protein powder,If so, which would you recommend? They're so many other brands out there so i was wondering any workingout experts here? 

Thanks in advance.

Any workouts advise are also welcomed


----------



## applemobile (Mar 10, 2012)

Unfortunately the Internet is full of 'experts' that won't take all of your particulars into account. I really suggest you talk to someone in person, and discus your diet and full work out/other activities. I would suggest you talk to someone at a gym, as you will find the people who work in the body building shops will probably just suggest whatever makes them the most money (not nessiserily but may well be the case)


----------



## Dene (Mar 10, 2012)

It's hard to find information about this sort of thing on the internet that would be of any use. I suggest starting with scooby, but really you shouldn't be worrying about it. If you are interested in supplements just go straight onto roids or stay 100% natural and just eat well and you don't need protein shake at all.


----------



## MalusDB (Mar 10, 2012)

Dene said:


> If you are interested in supplements just go straight onto roids or stay 100% natural and just eat well and you don't need protein shake at all.



Hope you're trolling, otherwise I feel bad for you Dene. Kid, if you're diet lacks protein, take protein sups. If it lacks iron, take iron sups. Its the same for all nutrients. You need the building blocks to build the muscle etc. But sups are just for the extra few percent. The main thing you should be doing is trying to address your own diet and changing your caloric intake to represent your bodys requirements. Thats in the sense of how many calories you need to gain/lose weight at the most comfortable/viable yet worthwhile rate alongside making sure you are getting the right proportions of the macromolecules. Most people eat too much carbs and not enough protein, so protein sups tend to help with recovery, but for actual image change (and to some extent fitness) you need to cut carbs more so than increase protein (as a general rule).

tl;dr try and work out how much you take in of fat, protein and carbs in a day, take a look at the kind of calories you want to take in and plan a diet with food to match your needs. Then if you want add sups, they are far from neccessary.


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 10, 2012)

You sure you don't want to wait and see if you can grow a bit more? At 15 you still have plenty of space for growth. Being buff and short doesn't really look good at all. 

I also heard that some bodybuilders take 3 raw eggs, beat them with protein powder and drink it. Sounds revolting, but go give it a shot.


----------



## Litz (Mar 10, 2012)

You're most likely not working hard enough for your normal food to not be enough (unless you don't really eat well, in which case, start doing so).


----------



## PandaCuber (Mar 10, 2012)

Fruits + Water = Win.
Natural is always the best option.


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 10, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> Fruits + Water = Win.
> Natural is always the best option.


 
Really? Growth requires protein. As far as I know fruits offer only fibre and vitamins.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 10, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> Fruits + Water = Win.
> Natural is always the best option.


I hope you're trolling. Building muscle requires protein and fruits are generally pretty low in protein. I did some quick research and the highest protein content in fruits is something like 3-4% (not counting dried fruits because, come on, that's cheating). So, want 100g of protein a day? You'll be eating 5 pounds of protein-rich fruit a day. Have fun.



The thing about protein supplements is that your goal should really be to eat a specific amount of protein, so as long as there aren't harmful additives the brand almost doesn't matter. If you're willing to do a bit of brand shopping, you can go with the cheapest one (per gram protein) that you like the taste of.

That said, here's an actual brand recommendation: I know someone who's been trying to lose weight and gain some muscle in the process and he really likes Whey To Go. He used to have a habit of drinking a glass of chocolate milk in the morning and has replaced the Nesquik with chocolate protein powder. I think the main reason he likes that brand is the good taste, but he did actually get advice from a trainer, so don't think it was just chosen at random.


----------



## DrBlort (Mar 10, 2012)

Supplements are just that, they supplement whatever you can't get with your normal meals. I did use protein shakes, when I was working out to gain mass and my diet included eating 6 meals per day (small portions, eh) and I couldn't actually cook more than 2 or 3 as I was working at the office.

You probably can get enough protein with your normal diet, as long as it includes fish, chiken, meat, eggs, etc. although I would consult a nutritionist with experience in your age range and sports (as opposed to sedentary diets).

Eating supplements just because, will only get you expensive urine.

EDIT: I just read the post above, from qqwref, and I agree with it.


----------



## Kingsman08 (Mar 10, 2012)

You need to be careful with protein powders. they usually arent regulated by the FDA so you could be getting some really bad stuff in the powder. before you buy, i would take the nutritional info to a doctor or dietitian to make sure theres nothing that can harm you in thee


----------



## MostEd (Mar 10, 2012)

Im also 15, and I do workouts in the gym, my trainer says i don't need any yet. So just eat some food after your workouts, I do mine before dinner several times a week.


----------



## PandaCuber (Mar 10, 2012)

Oh this guy lifts weights...Only read title. 
I dont use proteins and I run a lot.
Sorry.


----------



## Dene (Mar 10, 2012)

MalusDB said:


> Hope you're trolling, otherwise I feel bad for you Dene. Kid, if you're diet lacks protein, take protein sups. If it lacks iron, take iron sups. Its the same for all nutrients. You need the building blocks to build the muscle etc. But sups are just for the extra few percent. The main thing you should be doing is trying to address your own diet and changing your caloric intake to represent your bodys requirements. Thats in the sense of how many calories you need to gain/lose weight at the most comfortable/viable yet worthwhile rate alongside making sure you are getting the right proportions of the macromolecules. Most people eat too much carbs and not enough protein, so protein sups tend to help with recovery, but for actual image change (and to some extent fitness) you need to cut carbs more so than increase protein (as a general rule).
> 
> tl;dr try and work out how much you take in of fat, protein and carbs in a day, take a look at the kind of calories you want to take in and plan a diet with food to match your needs. Then if you want add sups, they are far from neccessary.


 
Well my statement was a bit exaggerated because I was too lazy to write out in full my opinion last night, but it has since been given anyway. Basically, you should be able to fit in every bit of what you need into your normal diet. If you're going for more than normal then use supplements, and if you're going to do that why not go for straight for the top i.e. roids?


----------



## Winball (Mar 10, 2012)

Whey is Whey. It doesnt matter witch brand you choose.


----------



## timelonade (Mar 10, 2012)

When you exercise, your body begins to transport and metabolise protein in a different way, meaning that you do not need to increase your intake significantly.
The recommended lower bound for what people should eat is 0.7g of protein for every kg of body weight, the upper bound is about 1.0g.

So what I recommend is trying to get at least 1g of protein per kg of your body weight. 
You could sit somewhere between 1.2-1.5g/kg if you feel like 1g isn't getting you anywhere, but it depends on how much energy you're burning doing the exercise.

I try to get between 1-1.5g, even on days where I dont do exercise. Of course you have to maintain a balanced diet and keep getting the right calorific intake, otherwise your body will start to use any muscle you build up to replace the deficit. 
If it helps, I've gone from bicep curling 8kg to 15kg and from incline pressing 25kg to 45kg in about 6 weeks (at the demise of my learning)


----------



## tozies24 (Mar 10, 2012)

Yes I also weight lift and currently have protein shakes as a supplement. I would suggest that you get some if you are really serious about weight lifting. 

Here is a link to a protein that most people really like and a lot of people use. http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/whey.html

I got a 5 lb thing about a month ago and I still think that it was a really great choice. I have really been making gains and it has definitely helped. I take the shakes after I work out usually.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Mar 10, 2012)

Dene said:


> Well my statement was a bit exaggerated because I was too lazy to write out in full my opinion last night, but it has since been given anyway. Basically, you should be able to fit in every bit of what you need into your normal diet. If you're going for more than normal then use supplements, and if you're going to do that why not go for straight for the top i.e. roids?



How can you categorize whey protein and steroids into the same category? Whey is basically no different than eating a piece of chicken. Of course it's better to eat regular foods, but it's just a lot more convenient to take a shaker w/ protein powder in it to the gym than it is to take the equivalent amount in chicken or something similar. Steroids don't even have any caloric value. Same goes for fish oil or multi-vitamins. People who don't even lift take those to ensure they get all of their necessary vitamins/minerals and to have a good cardiovascular system. Should they take steroids? No. You should really stop making bold statements in fitness related threads when they don't even make sense.

To OP, I'm not sure what your routine exactly consists of, but the recommended bodybuilding protein values are about 1.0-1.5g per pound of bodyweight. It's not uncommon for people to take in even more than that. These recommended values also list fats somewhere around 0.5-1.0 per pound of bodyweight, with the rest of your calories coming from carbs. There is a great sticky over at the bodybuilding.com forums, in the nutrition section, that lists these and goes into great detail on it. I suggest you check it out if you want to hit your goals. If you want start using whey protein, go ahead. Go with one of the more popular brands, b/c you'll know they'll be reliable. Bodybuilding.com also has some of the cheapest supplements anywhere. Do not get anything at GNC, sooooo overpriced.

I don't want to go into too much detail on here, but for workout advice, I also suggest checking out the bodybuilding.com forums. In the workout programs section, there is a thread called something like 'beginner routine part II'. The thread has a link to the original thread and it's definitely one of the best ways to go if you just started working out. People will always gain a ton more muscle when they are beginners. Full body and strength routines are so beneficial for that. Another great routine which is recommended more than that one is Starting Strength. Both will give you a tremendous base to build upon as you keep on lifting. Make sure you use proper form on everything. It'll maximize gains and prevent any injury. Check youtube vids for that.

Credibility - See signature


----------



## timelonade (Mar 10, 2012)

If you do decide to get the whey, don't let it stop you from really pushing yourself. Otherwise you'll just get meh gains.


----------



## Dene (Mar 11, 2012)

That70sShowDude said:


> How can you categorize whey protein and steroids into the same category? Whey is basically no different than eating a piece of chicken. Of course it's better to eat regular foods, but it's just a lot more convenient to take a shaker w/ protein powder in it to the gym than it is to take the equivalent amount in chicken or something similar. Steroids don't even have any caloric value. Same goes for fish oil or multi-vitamins. People who don't even lift take those to ensure they get all of their necessary vitamins/minerals and to have a good cardiovascular system. Should they take steroids? No. You should really stop making bold statements in fitness related threads when they don't even make sense.


 
I was talking about in terms of goals. For example, if one just sets their targets at getting bigger and stronger, but not too serious, then going 100% natural and just eating a healthy well balanced diet is the best way to go as most supplements cost a bucketload more than necessary. On the other hand if one sets their goals at pro-bodybuilding level then supplements are definitely going to be necessary to get those gains, and as we all know the best thing of all for getting massive is roids.

Perhaps you should read me more carefully and try to discern what I'm saying rather than attacking me and sounding silly.


----------



## Florian (Mar 11, 2012)

I don't know why people are saying something like 1.5g/kg/d, that's way to less.
When I used to work out i had at least 3.5 g/kg/d in my diet about 2g/kg/d of carbs and about 2g/kg/d of fat(mostly trough nuts or oliveoil) and I got really good results.

For the shakes:
They are no miracle products, just use them when you really need them e.g. going on stage.
Spend the money on high quality food.
And yeah don't take roids. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e9Bck11yIcU
@Dene when you're aiming for the top and don't wanna take steroids, then why aren't you aiming for the top in natural bodybuilding.

like him:





This was 5 years ago he looks bigger now. But this routine is way better than his last ones


----------



## Carson (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm not working out currently, but this is what I used when I did. The normal "mix" is 3 scoops in water, but I usually only did 1.5 scoops in milk, and would mix in some peanut butter as well. You don't need the "full dose" unless you are seriously SERIOUSLY trying to buff up. I'm not an expert buy any means, but I saw really nice results from this.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Mar 11, 2012)

Florian said:


> I don't know why people are saying something like 1.5g/kg/d, that's way to less.
> When I used to work out i had at least 3.5 g/kg/d in my diet about 2g/kg/d of carbs and about 2g/kg/d of fat(mostly trough nuts or oliveoil) and I got really good results.
> 
> For the shakes:
> ...



We're going by grams per pound of bodyweight.



Dene said:


> Perhaps you should read me more carefully and try to discern what I'm saying rather than attacking me and sounding silly.



lol


----------



## Carson (Mar 11, 2012)

If we throw out the various concepts of morality, legality, etc etc etc... steroids make people bigger and stronger while sacrificing both physical and mental health. Of course this isn't black and white. It's not like you either use them or you don't, there are dosage considerations. If using them minimally, you will see some gain with very few side effects. Using large doses over time will produce drastic results, but I've seen first hand the damage they can do both psychically and psychologically. It is up to each person to decide if they are willing to deal with the side effects to gain strength and physical image. For me, however, the whole point of exercising, working out, etc is to benefit my health. Since steroids are a health risk, that kind of defeats the purpose. To each their own...


----------



## That70sShowDude (Mar 11, 2012)

To be fair, a lot of the best natural bodybuilders aren't natural. They know how to avoid failing the drug tests by taking them at different times.
There are a million reasons why roids aren't worth it. I've seen plenty of threads where guys share their first hand experience of it. Like Carson said, it destroys you physically and mentally.


----------



## Winball (Mar 11, 2012)

Why are you guys talking about Steroids ? The guy asked for Protein-shakes. Shakes are not steroids.


----------



## tozies24 (Mar 11, 2012)

Winball said:


> Why are you guys talking about Steroids ? The guy asked for Protein-shakes. Shakes are not steroids.


 
This. Protein shakes are definitely a good supplement to anyone even if you aren't working out. Our bodies need protein. Some of the statements I am reading here are kind of saying that I shouldn't even be taking a daily vitamin in the morning because food is better for me. But if you don't eat the right foods, then how are you supposed to get all the nutrients?


----------



## chris410 (Mar 11, 2012)

Speak to a trainer, getting nutritional advice from the Internet is not the correct way to go.


----------



## shelley (Mar 12, 2012)

If you're getting enough protein from your normal diet, you won't need a supplement. Lean meats (especially poultry), fish, eggs, and dairy are good sources of protein. Wolfram Alpha has a nice nutritional facts calculator that can help you estimate your protein intake. If you're doing a lot of strength training, you'll want to aim for 1-1.5g protein per pound of bodyweight per day.

My favorite brand of whey supplement is ON Gold Standard. It has a good amount of protein per serving, actually tastes decent, and is a reasonable price on Amazon, though it's often on sale at GNC as well.

As for workout advice, I've had good results with Starting Strength.


----------



## Dene (Mar 12, 2012)

chris410 said:


> Speak to a trainer, getting nutritional advice from the Internet is not the correct way to go.


 
Unfortunately not necessarily true. I would put myself out there and claim that the majority of trainers out there don't have any qualifications in nutrition.


----------



## bselena (Mar 12, 2012)

Last year, I embarked on another muscle building workout, which isn't related to cubing and anything about puzzles actually but I just though it would be great.

My regular workout drink would be soya milk with a scoop of whey protein chocolate powder in it. 

Quite surprisingly, it was really an enjoyable drink but that is almost automatic with the chocolate flavor added to the milk.


----------



## chris410 (Mar 12, 2012)

Dene said:


> Unfortunately not necessarily true. I would put myself out there and claim that the majority of trainers out there don't have any qualifications in nutrition.



He is better off speaking to a trainer instead of getting advice from people on the Internet who do not know much about him. I agree 100% with you that not every trainer is certified when it comes to nutrition however, there are plenty out there who are and can lead him correctly VS him going off of people's insights on a forum. Here people will give advice that may work for them however, if the OP is serious, he will work with someone to tailor a program based on his body type.

To the OP, if you are new to this speak to trainers and have them list their credentials and also references. If you are simply looking to add protein to your workout, you can follow some basic guidelines and note your progress however, if you want to save time/money you are better off working with a trainer who is certified in nutrition. 

Keep in mind when it comes to weight training, nutrition is paramount when it comes to "good" VS "average" results.


----------



## ninokz (Mar 12, 2012)

Man cmon you're only 15 don't worry about the proteins, do it because of your posture and lifestyle!! 
Also do another sport such as soccer or parkour.
I have not read the other pages, sorry if I have repeated something.


----------



## chris410 (Mar 12, 2012)

ninokz said:


> Man cmon you're only 15 don't worry about the proteins, do it because of your posture and lifestyle!!
> Also do another sport such as soccer or parkour.
> I have not read the other pages, sorry if I have repeated something.


 
Really this is the answer I would agree with most. Having trained in multiple sports in amateur and professional levels (ISKA Kickboxing, USAC cycling "CAT II/Pro II, CCS AM - points to ASRA/AMA pro) I can tell you first hand not simply "opinion" that a solid program, hard work, and a good diet will bring you the results. Supplements such as protein can help however, they are not "required". That being said, having trained and helped train others I would tell you that if you are going to pursue anything "serious" you are better off working with someone who is qualified who can help you achieve your goals by working with you. There are good resources on the Internet however, in order to use them properly you really need to know what you are doing otherwise, you could risk injury or end up wasting your time. Either way, good luck and at a minimum take the advice and do your own research before acting on the advice.

Lastly, I would caution with the "supplement" route because I have known a lot of people who start out with over the counter and move into steroids. I have seen some scary events which were due to steroid use and trust me when I say that you will be better off avoiding them.


----------



## shelley (Mar 12, 2012)

chris410 said:


> Lastly, I would caution with the "supplement" route because I have known a lot of people who start out with over the counter and move into steroids. I have seen some scary events which were due to steroid use and trust me when I say that you will be better off avoiding them.


 
Slippery slope much?


----------



## Bapao (Mar 12, 2012)

I used that stuff over the duration of about 2 months. All it did for me was give me the sh*ts. Might have wanted to reduce my glutamine intake back then to compensate the added protienes come to think...oh well...live and learn. Hooray for dehydration!


----------



## James Ludlow (Mar 12, 2012)

Eggs - a **** load of eggs.


----------



## Bapao (Mar 12, 2012)

James Ludlow said:


> Eggs - a **** load of eggs.


 
WIN! Smelly farts are part of the game.


----------



## Winball (Mar 13, 2012)

Good form and a lot of protein shakes will get you a long way. YouTube will give you many answers as well. 
You don't need to talk with a pt. But you have to be sceptical about things you hear and see.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## James Ludlow (Mar 13, 2012)

Winball said:


> Good form


 
.....and the correct amount of reps.

If you have 6 reps - do six reps. Not 5, not 5 1/4, not 5 99/100 - six complete reps.

And eggs.


----------

